# unnamed betta



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I've had this betta for years and I feel so guilty that he's still unnamed 
I need ideas.


































He has to my my most favorite betta I've ever had in my life. I don't know why it's so hard to name him. :|
I always have found it hard to name fish, though...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

what about Nonamee? You could make it into a name.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Lol when I first read that I pronounced it No-nah-mee xD
It's kinda cute, but I don't think it really fits him. Sounds a bit too cute for a tough cookie like him.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Call him Clint Eastwood (the man with no name)! lol


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

He's wicked cute! Love the pic with him looking at the small fish!

How about Sinombre? "sin nombre" is Spanish for "without name" and is pronounced "seen NOHM-bray". Sin or Nom for short


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Since my family is mostly Latin American based, calling him "Sin Nombre" would be essentially what I've been calling him all along.

But I do like Clint Eastwood, I think that's a pretty good name 
He fits the personality too, actually.


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

These are GORGEOUS photos! How did you get them to look so good? I love the ones with Noname with another fish.  It makes Bettas seem so much more friendly.

I like the name Nomi (pronounced Know-Me)... which is a funny ironic thing since you haven't had a name for him.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm boring with names but the one that popped in my head was Carl.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

By the way I think those photos are great and he is so beautiful. Glad you liked my name suggestion... it was the first thing to pop into my head.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

The sun shines through my window just right at about 5 o'clock every day. I just open up the blinds, put some algae discs in that corner, set my canon on macro and shoot away! The fish are all fast-moving so if I get a good one, I'm very lucky. I can shoot 300 pictures and only two will turn out good. It takes alot of patience and practice. The one thing that gets on my nerves most is that in that corner it's all scratched up. No where else is like that, yet that's the only place where the lighting is good :/

This betta is pretty photogenic.
He's extremely peaceful and tolerant also, that is why I'm able to put him with gouramis. Over the years I've taught him to move slowly or and pose/pause for the camera. He still think he'll get some blood worms if he poses for me 


Carl would be a good name if only my second thought wasn't that Adult Swim show Aqua Teen Hunger Force. -face palm-

I just took some new pictures of my other bettas because I haven't done so in a long time. I'll post them up here in a few minutes and introduce you to those bettas.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to do the same thing when I take pics. I shoot lots and only a few are really good.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

How bout Terminator.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Terminator is the total opposite of what he really is. He's a total sweet heart!

Here are my other bettas:

Nickel:

























Whisper:









































Tango:

he has gone through a color-change since I first bought him.

before:









after:

















(you can still see some orange in this one)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

All of your fish are gorgeous! I can't believe the color transformation on Tango!


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I kind of wish Tango didn't change. He was such a gorgeous scarlet colored orange  But I still love him all the same. He's a great fish!

As for Whisper, his fins just keep getting curlier and curlier. Some people say that's due to over-crowding, but there's no way that's what's causing this issue! I bought him from wal-mart in those little tiny containers (because I felt sorry for him) and his fins were already slightly curly. You can see in the last two pictures what he looked like before, and what he looks like now. He now has 3.3 gallons all to him self and you're going to tell me that his fins are getting curly because he's crowded? I doubt it. I believe it has to be genetics.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My Tango, in a 16 gallon, has curling too. Now Whiskey's getting it (5 gallon). In my case I think it's hard water. It's not always overcrowding. 

Your fish are gorgeous! Great colors. I especially like Nickel. I love the grays.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Maybe it's hard water, but in my area hard water in unavoidable. The water is just naturally that way. So, the fish that are bred here are also acclimated to it. I wonder if there's another thing that can cause curled fins?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Fin curling can be caused by poor water quality. Being in the small cups at the pet store can cause fin curling, like you said. Once the fins are curled, they usually stay that way. I've heard that if you put their tank in the sunlight, it can help uncurl them. I have a VT who's always had a curled bottom fin and as his fins grew, it sort of uncurled, but he still has the little curl. I don't mind it though, it gives him some character.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

As I look at Tango's pictures, his seem to be curling too.
In the late afternoons the sun does come through one of my windows and hits their fish tank. It's been causing an algae issue, so I'm going to be getting some otos soon to fix that.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Clint. Awesome name. I love it! 
As for my personal suggestions, I first thought Tiger (Our cat's name)... Seems a bit generic though. 

I've always liked the name Sid. Just because of Toy Story. Just an idea.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I hated that kid xD
And again, the personality of that kid is the total opposite of this betta. He's very peaceful and nice.

I think I'm going to go with Clint Eastwood though


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha well congrats! 

(As I just explained in another thread, my Winston is named Winston because it was the least threatening name I could think of to match his personality... lol my friends always joke that he just needs a monacle and a top hat and it will match perfectly!)


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

It would be funny if he had a monocule and hat. Do you have pictures you can share on this thread of him?

[off topic]
I have a standard poodle named Winston 
I picked the name because it made him sound proper, or royal.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That's Winston in my avatar, but I'd be more than happy to show more of course!




















... and this one's just cute. He was sick of my picture taking.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I'm not much of a fan for light-colored bettas, but he's very pretty!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thank you very much! He's pretty much my baby. lol... such a spoiled little brat.


----------

